# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  british dragon 50 mg winny pills

## muscle1

does ** make 50 mg winny pills? i don't have any pics cause there my friends but they are yellow and say ** on them....

----------


## x_moe

yes they make 50mg winny pills, well not anymore they dont

----------

